# Bite? Has anyone ever seen this?



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Piper had blood on the top of her head that looked like it had been swiped there by her paw. It was still wet so I searched her and found an eraser size round area on her muzzle near her eye. It was still bleeding a little bit. I cleaned it out and put a dab of neosporin on it. Could it be a bite of some kind? It is tick season and I was wondering if it could have been an attached tick that she swiped off with her paw???? I don't know if that's even possible. I looked all over the floor and in her bed for a bug/spider/tick and could find nothing. It seems to have scabbed over a little bit and does not seem swollen but I'm wondering if she should be taken to the vet. I took pictues which may be hard to see because of all the hair.

It looks like she may have also vomited. I found remnants in the bathroom so she must have eaten it uke: That's not really unusual for her though, she has a sensitive stomach.

Thoughts???


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Aww poor Piper. I hope it heals quickly. Ache sends kisses.


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

This same exact thing happened to Harley. It took about a week for it to hear. I never did figure out what bit him. Although, the week before this appeared I did get a tick off of him. I would just watch it.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'll just keep my eye on her and bring her tomorrow if there are any problems. I was just concerned because of the blood, I'm hoping the vomiting is unrelated.

Kelly-I did find a tick on Piper last week which is what made me think that's what it may have been. I hope she has the same experience as Harley and it goes away on it's own. Did you put anything on it-like neosporin or leave it alone?


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

This does look like a bite. I was at a friend's in SC last summer when my dog got a similar spot. I wish I knew what it was, but my friend had some liquid stuff from a dog supply place to keep it from itching and she put it on him and it worked. I should have written the name down. I have, in the past just given the dog some Benadryl and put peroxide on the bite area.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks like where a tick was attached to me. She more than likely swiped it off with her paw and the blood was from the tick. The only other thing could be a spider but I wouldn't go there. You would know spider bite pretty soon whereas the tick bite would just heal on its own. Don't worry. Rosie has one almost identical to this where I pulled off the fully engorged tick this week.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah, it looks like a tick. If you squish the tick after it fills, it is a gross bloody ewww. It will scab over and flake off, leaving a perfect bald spot. 

Last year, Jack got one on his eyebrow! owie owie owie. What was hysterical was that the bald spot filled in with black hair. His eyebrows are white!

This happened with his neuter scar. White before, black afterwards.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks like a tick to me also.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Julie, I am laughing out loud any our last statement about her "sensitive" belly - yet she eats poop =LOL Silly girl! 

I agree - it was probably a wood tick that filled with blood, and she knocked it off. I would bet in a day or so it will be almost all healed.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Laurief said:


> Julie, I am laughing out loud any our last statement about her "sensitive" belly - yet she eats poop =LOL Silly girl!
> 
> I agree - it was probably a wood tick that filled with blood, and she knocked it off. I would bet in a day or so it will be almost all healed.


Haha, you're right Laurie. Instead of "sensitive stomach", it would have been more accurate to say "eats many disgusting things and throws up".

Thanks for all the input, I think it must have been a tick. It's scabbed over and not swollen, so I think it's fine. I hope she didn't eat the tick after knocking it off


----------

